# All-In-One Cat Bed



## Zack_the_Mouse (Jul 3, 2009)

My kitties really like the bearded dragon tank they spend most of there day sleeping on it or watch my bearded dragon. 
Heated sleeping area and entertainment what more could they ask for?


----------



## KatBudz (Jun 18, 2009)

Haha, my kitten Sam does the exact same thing! He sleeps on top of my snakes tank. I have the same blankets as you, dollar store right?  lol


----------



## OceanCat (Apr 25, 2009)

Aww, cute cats!!!


----------

